# Hunters safety



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Any hunters safety classes near Dearborn(metro Detroit)?!!! I can't fin anything


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Check the DNR website. Also Gander Mountain hold some classes you could call and ask when. Not sure what is over on that side of town....


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

454casull said:


> Check the DNR website. Also Gander Mountain hold some classes you could call and ask when. Not sure what is over on that side of town....


My oldest boy took his at the Gander on Pardee in Taylor about 8 yrs ago. Not even sure they're still there but if they are just give em a call.

FWIW- My youngest took his at the Birmingham PD. Dearborn PD may put on a similar program.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

My best friends dad is the archery tech there his names dawg. One of the funniest guys you'll meet and a genius when It comes to Hunting, fishing and archery he's also a Parker compound bow representative


----------

